# Self made HUNTERCATAPULT



## daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

I have made a huntercatapult. The idea i took from a video of Jörg Sprave on youtube: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ztpBkviDKIw
I've also made pictures of making the slingshot.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

so this isnt the daniel from other slingshot forums......from china! lol

nice catapult mate but not realy a hunter,what bands will you fit?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nicely done, Daniel.







Do you know what kind of wood it is?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job Daniel! Very nice slingshot!


----------



## daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Very nicely done, Daniel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i don't know.


----------



## daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

fish said:


> so this isnt the daniel from other slingshot forums......from china! lol
> 
> nice catapult mate but not realy a hunter,what bands will you fit?


I fit some rubber tubes in "chinese style".
The strengt of the rubber tubes i don't know.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, it looks like a bit of beach from the flecks in the grain.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

martin65 said:


> Very nice, it looks like a bit of beach from the flecks in the grain.


I believe you're right about that. Opinel uses beech handles on their knives, and if you sand the orange colored finish off of one, it looks just like that. Same grain and color. It had been a while since I worked on one, but I just sanded one the other night and it reminded me of this.


----------

